

Google to introduce voice search for desktop users (beta) - colin-de-vries
http://www.siliconindia.com/shownews/Google_to_introduce_voice_search_for_desktop_users-nid-83032-cid-2.html

======
orjan
I picture Scotty from Star Trek IV: "Hello, computer."

